
Covert Communication in Mobile Applications [pdf] - sylvarant
https://people.csail.mit.edu/mjulia/publications/Covert_Communication_in_Mobile_Applications_2015.pdf
======
dang
Url changed from
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/11/23/mit_covert_apps/](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/11/23/mit_covert_apps/),
which points to this.

